# Wada Activation



## bobbysmom117 (Aug 21, 2008)

Are there any coders out there who bill for Neuropsychology Services? I am interested in getting some information on the codes your Psychologists are using to report WADA Activation tests associated with Epilepsy. 95958 is the CPT listing for the service. The WADA test is very specific, and is done to identify language, memory and the dominant side of the brain prior to surgical intervention. 
I have been told that there are some practioners out there using the Neuropsychology testing codes 96116, 96118, 96119, 96120 instead of the 95958 code (which may be reserved for MDs by some insurers). Language and memory are tested by utilizing specific batteries of tests in these traditional Neuropsych tests. The patient is fully awake, face to face with the psychologist and not medicated.  This way, the test results are not compromised.
The WADA is very different in that the patient is under anesthesia, and the hemispheres of the brain are "put to sleep" at alternate intervals to identify dominance, language centers and memory centers. 
I strongly disagree with those who are substituting 96118 for 95958. Yet my psychologists want to try coding for WADAs in this fashion. I am very much opposed to this way of coding for WADA services. There aren't too many Npsych coders out there, so any info you can share would be very much appreciated.


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello,
WADA testing-95958 only.

New language in CPT 2008 clarifies that 96118 code also can be billed for time the psychologist spends integrating other sources of clinical data, including previously interpreted results and information from 
tests that were administered by a technician or computer, into a report. 
The new language does not change any existing Medicare billing rules such as the need to append modifier 59 to the technician and computer-based testing codes when they are billed with the professional code for the same
patient on the same date of service.
CPT neuropsychological test code 96118 will not be paid when included in the bill for the same tests or services 
performed under neuropsychological test codes 96119 or 96120

96118-$94.51( for facility service)
95958-$328.04


----------



## bobbysmom117 (Aug 22, 2008)

*WADA testing*

Exactly my interpretation. Thank you for responding and agreeing with my take on this.


----------



## Deborah Cox (Apr 8, 2009)

*96116-96120*



if a pt is seen for neuropysch status exam and neuropsych testing by Tech on one day.
Then the provider reviews all the data, and writes report, then sees the pt on another day...

how would bill for this? Would you bill the the 96116 and 96119 for the dos they were completed on...
then bill the 96118 on the date of service that the pt is seen for f/u? 



thanks


----------

